# Where to go - CO



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok, I have been searching and weighing my options for days. I was pretty much set on Breckenridge but I figured I would ask here before I made the final decision. I have seen some comments about Breck being pretty crowded most of the time. Looking for suggestions from locals and/or folks that have made the same type of trip. This is a delayed "honeymoon" for my wife and I so I want it to be a nice trip without breaking the bank. As far as abilities go, she is a beginner rider and I was an intermediate but that was 10 years ago. I picked it up quickly then and I don't think I will have much trouble getting the feel of it again. So, let me know opinions of where we should go and try to provide a little insight into why. Thanks!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Breck (Summit County), or Vail if you want to be close to DIA and have some nightlife. Winterpark is good too, but not so much nightlife there. 

For a bit further out, Steamboat is a good place, one of the best ski towns, and much less crowds. About a 3 hour drive from DIA if road conditions are good. You can also fly into Hayden and have much less of a drive, but it'll cost ya.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Depends on when you come here honestly. Sometimes there's lines sometimes there's not.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Only place I can speak for is Steamboat and I really enjoyed my time there last season. The town is very small and I can understand why some people dislike being there.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I think I will just stay with Breck. I looked at Steamboat and was actually going to go there at first but I don't want to have to deal with the longer drive especially if there is a storm while we are coming or going.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Drive why don't you just fly into Hayden then? Puts you there 20 minutes outside of town.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Flights into Hayden are a few hundred dollars more than into DIA. We will be renting a car anyway so that if we want to take a day trip somewhere else we can.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If it helps I'm flying into DIA on Friday, spending the night in Denver. early in the AM (per Killz' suggestion) before 6am taking off to Loveland. Hitting the first day there. After that driving to Breck to a cabin, then hitting Breck Sunday Morning.

I always enjoy exploring a different resort hence two different resorts in two days. Sure I wish I had more days but I'll sacrifice exploring one full resort such as Breck, so that I can experience a local spot like Loveland.

I always wondered why Loveland is such a local spot even though everyone has to drive by it to get to the vail resorts :laugh: After ignorantly taking loveland pass to Keystone I swore I was never going to do that again and just hit loveland since it was so easy to get to


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

YOu can ride all of Breck before noon on the first day. There's only 4 peaks.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> YOu can ride all of Breck before noon on the first day. There's only 4 peaks.


That's good to hear because I won't want to get the feeling that I missed out due to my slow crew.

That said the wifey is riding loveland but skipping Breck so we can definite go faster there. I'm not worried about not hitting all the peaks. But finding the best trails from each one. If any.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> That's good to hear because I won't want to get the feeling that I missed out due to my slow crew.
> 
> That said the wifey is riding loveland but skipping Breck so we can definite go faster there. I'm not worried about not hitting all the peaks. But finding the best trails from each one. If any.


Normally, I'd say to switch that up because there's a lot more beginner/intermediate terrain at Breck than at the Luv. However, right now, Loveland doesn't have much of their more interesting terrain open. But it looked like patrol was working hard on Lift 4 yesterday and they've said that 8 will open shortly after.

If 4 and 8 are open, I'd heavily encourage you to have the wifey sit out Loveland and let her ride at Breck instead.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

She can stay in the beginner area while the more experienced guys go to the other side 

It's all planned out since the Breck day will be her spa day. no Spa at loveland I'm assuming :laugh:


----------



## SatanRidesAlone (Jan 19, 2012)

I liked copper


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Chair 4 opens tomorrow so that's good news.


----------



## ChillyChile (Dec 17, 2011)

Keystone and copper are both great mountains and so is anything in the summit country area


----------



## B-T (Oct 19, 2011)

wanted to ask what the snow is like in summit county right now? is it still very icy like in beginning of january?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bring your ice axe and crampons, it's fine...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

On Saturday loveland was good. Groomed was groomed. Snow was soft but pushed around in areas, powder elsewhere.

At breckenridge it was hardpack on the trails. Some parts may have been icy. Nothing scary mind you. It was much more icy last year in Tahoe in January.


----------



## B-T (Oct 19, 2011)

yea sweet, friends reported some icy stuff in beginning of jan was wondering if conditions were still like that


----------

